# 12V Trigger Add On



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a pair if Behringer EP4000 amps and I want to control the power on using a 12v trigger. I saw this post here that talks about using a relay on the power side. I was thinking about modifying the switch with the addition of a 12v relay. Does anyone have any opinions as to why this would be a bad idea? My only thought would be on the warranty.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you are comfortable with circuits, soldering, etc it wouldn't be that bad.

Sizing the relay would be the tricky part, but I'm sure the data sheets and such can walk you through that. 12V relays are pretty common -- just make sure the high current side can handle the load.

And yeah, warranty would pretty much be void instantly.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

A smart strip and a couple of wall warts wont void your warranty. More expensive but still under $30


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh they dont have a trigger input. Sorry, disregard


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Niles Power block with built in 12v trigger works well. I have one. But its a bit more than I would pay. I got mine for $70 on ebay


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you were going to pay that, I would buy it from OneCall instead (on the same page). They have great customer service. I got a damaged speaker once and they replaced it right away. I also got a closeout on a Panamax unit that they admittedly had the wrong price for (but honored it anyway).


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

This works well switching my Hsu subs with the 12V out of my Denon:

http://www.amazon.com/Panamax-M10-H...ds=Panamax+M10-HT-PRO+Home+Theater+Management

Price is kinda high now - I got mine on Gold Box from Amazon for about $70, so shop around. Plus, you get surge protection with this one.

Edit: I just noticed that the Amazon description no longer states that it has a 12V trigger in that switches some of the outlets. Check on the Panamax website and you should see that feature discussed.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Would a single plug in option be advised running two EP4000?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The instruction manual for the EP4000 says 2600W power consumption for one amp. But it also says it has a 15A breaker, which limits the available power to 15A x 120V = 1800W. However, the 2600W is not sustained, since average power will be well below that.

If you intend to run two amps at full tilt, then one outlet won't be enough. You could always try it and if the house power panel breaker trips you can run another circuit. Just be sure that your house power panel breaker is working properly. OR, better yet, avoid the issue and put them on separate circuits. Notice that I said separate circuits, not separate outlets since one house power panel breaker feeds more than one outlet in almost all cases.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

The Panamax M10-HT-PRO has a max current rating of 15A, I have a dedicated 20A leg now for the sub amps. I will be running the amps at about half power 1200 - watts RMS each and even then that will be dependent on the LFE.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am running 2 Hsu ULS-15s on one M10-HT-PRO and 2 more on another M10-HT-PRO. The ULS-15 amps are rated 600W RMS, 1KW peak. So the Panamax is OK with at least 1200 W RMS. Of course amp efficiencies (AC power in to speaker power out) vary, but I suspect for the power to weight ratio of the Behringers, they are pretty efficient.


----------

